# Best way to kill self is...



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Going for painless, easy, and quick. Cheap would be nice too. 

There's plenty of seemingly entertaining gruesome and dramatic ways, but let's be realistic.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Jumping in to an active volcano


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Jumping in to an active volcano


The more I think about that, the more it doesn't seem cheap easy or painless.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Dousing oneself in gasoline then lighting a match while running in front of traffic.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Turn your car on in your garage. 

No car?

Just fucking go by some heroin and overdose >.< 

Sleeping pills are cheap as fuck. So is a bottle of cheap Vodka.

For death, the price of the heroin is cheap. And not only will it be painless. It'll be BLISSFUL.

Oh. And also.

DON'T FUCKING KILL YOURSELVES.

(Looks suspiciously at INFP thread started.)


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> Turn your car on in your garage.
> 
> No car?
> 
> ...


No garage.

And I've thought about the pill thing but I have a long history of pills not working on me. Combine that with whenever I get really really drunk, I tend to get sick all at once. I puke shit up real hard, and hardly ever have a hang over. My body seems frighteningly efficient at cleansing itself.

So..I'm worried I'll throw it all up, which I've heard is very common.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Omisoc said:


> No garage.
> 
> And I've thought about the pill thing but I have a long history of pills not working on me. Combine that with whenever I get really really drunk, I tend to get sick all at once. I puke shit up real hard, and hardly ever have a hang over. My body seems frighteningly efficient at cleansing itself.
> 
> So..I'm worried I'll throw it all up, which I've heard is very common.


God damn it, I just knew it.

LIVE!


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> God damn it, I just knew it.
> 
> LIVE!


Aw cmon who really cares? Anyone on this site? Who here is going to be all broken up if I don't post anymore? I wouldn't either.


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

Dammit, I had some really good insights on this one. I'm not going to post them now, knowing you are actually considering this.

Most forms of suicide either have an "out" clause (you can always call 911) or have a small chance of not working and you end up surviving, only as a vegetable or with terrible brain damage or something.

Think long and hard if your life is so bad that you'd rather spend the rest of it drooling in a wheelchair.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Well.

You could do it if you wanted to.

But it's pretty fucking stupid and selfish >.<


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

Bean said:


> Dammit, I had some really good insights on this one. I'm not going to post them now, knowing you are actually considering this.
> 
> Most forms of suicide either have an "out" clause (you can always call 911) or have a small chance of not working and you end up surviving, only as a vegetable or with terrible brain damage or something.
> 
> Think long and hard if your life is so bad that you'd rather spend the rest of it drooling in a wheelchair.


Good point. Should probably use a shotgun then.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Omisoc said:


> No garage.
> 
> And I've thought about the pill thing but I have a long history of pills not working on me. Combine that with whenever I get really really drunk, I tend to get sick all at once. I puke shit up real hard, and hardly ever have a hang over. My body seems frighteningly efficient at cleansing itself.
> 
> So..I'm worried I'll throw it all up, which I've heard is very common.



See volcano comment


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Jump off a building. A really tall one. 

FLY.


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

...hanging... all you need is a rope (easily aquired at minimal cost at a hardware store) and a tree... preferrably you would do it from a decent height because then you dont asphyxiate you just snap your neck. Or if you feel like bein all badass you could go all sepuku... For this you will need 1 sharp knife 1 sharp sword 1 willing accomplice. Step 1: With sharp knife disembowel self Step 2: have willing accomplice use sharp sword on the back of your neck step 3: people call you ****** but secretly hope their death was half as hardcore as your tribute to samurai culture.


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

gOpheR said:


> ...hanging... all you need is a rope (easily aquired at minimal cost at a hardware store) and a tree... preferrably you would do it from a decent height because then you dont asphyxiate you just snap your neck. Or if you feel like bein all badass you could go all sepuku... For this you will need 1 sharp knife 1 sharp sword 1 willing accomplice. Step 1: With sharp knife disembowel self Step 2: have willing accomplice use sharp sword on the back of your neck step 3: people call you ****** but secretly hope their death was half as hardcore as your tribute to samurai culture.


I wouldn't want to get the other person in trouble.


----------



## ArchonAlarion (May 31, 2009)

The Official Ninja Webpage:* REAL Ultimate Power!!!!

Prolly the best way right there^

*Seppuku with a frisbee *​ 

Seppuku is the ancient art of killing yourself if you get super pissed and can’t find anybody else to kill. Ninjas use all sorts of crap to kill themselves—guns, ropes, knives, lasers, spears, etc.—and don’t even think twice about it. These guys would kill themselves for just about any reason and often for no reason at all: that’s why we there are so few ninjas today. 

But if you want to commit Seppuku and you’re like me, you don’t have access to stuff like lasers. But there’s hope. I tried to kill myself by swallowing a frisbee a couple of times—and believe me, it’s pretty cool. The only catch is you have to be _really_ super pissed to do it. 



Step 1 Get a frisbee from the store or friend.
Step 2 Clean the Frisbee.
Step 3 Make sure your parents aren’t around
Step 4 Put something slippery on it, like butter or cream.
Step 5 Get _really_ super pissed.
Step 6 Fold the Frisbee hard (this is crucial)
Step 7 Keep folded and insert Frisbee into mouth hard.
Step 8 Push hard until you can’t see it.
Step 9 Wait.
Step 10 Die.















​Step 5  Step 6​







​Step 8 ​ If you succeed, everybody will be like “Holy Crap!”​


----------



## Omisoc (May 28, 2009)

ArchonAlarion said:


> The Official Ninja Webpage:* REAL Ultimate Power!!!!
> 
> Prolly the best way right there^
> 
> ...


Nice. A good back up option if I get brain damage.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Thread closed and heartfelt PM sent. We can't support this sort of discussion here, and I really do hope you start feeling better about your situation soon.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes. Please seek for professional help.


----------

